# 76830 denied



## coders_rock! (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Can you bill 76830 & 76831 together, if so, under what guidelines?

Thank you,


----------



## mksumne (Sep 16, 2011)

You'd have to have some unusual circumstance to bill these together, such as a doubled uterus or  other anomaly.  Per CCI edits, you'll need a modifier 59 to bypass payer rules.


----------

